# My Aimara Evil Mean Nasty Fish



## IIICroweIII (Aug 13, 2011)

This is my 22" Aimara and i hates everyone and everything.

Some vids are graphic heads up when it eats the mouse and the RBP.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lol
Very nice
Aggressive little bugger thats for sure


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice! I've seen a couple of your vids before. Bad ass fish









I am planning on getting one... what size tank is he in? Also, what's the locality of yours? Seems very dark in color.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Definitely a badass fish but can't but help be disappointed.he wasn't very aggressive at all with the rbp & its far from being graphic. Big wolf like that I expected him to grab that rbp n constantly shake n rip that fish to pieces not just grab & hold. I'm sure he's much more aggressive & he's awesome looking. Atf video is sweet! Still have them badboys also?


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Are these called wolf fish? I think he is so edgy cause he is crowded in that tank.. an no way in hell would I put a rbp in for food to any fish.. thats nuts


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Tank size doesn't matter with these fish they're nasty in every tank. Why not feed rbp? they're the best feeder fish. They spawn a lot, big spawns, grow super fast. What more could you want? ALL my fish eat rbp. From rbp to blk skirt tetras, dat to gatf.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

RBP are part of its natural diet in the wild


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

LOL thats one crazzy fish! thanks for sharing


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Geez man, I could never see feeding RBP man.. lol


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Damn, that's one aggressive aimara. 
Looks like he made you jump when he attacked the mag


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Super crazy!!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That is an insanely aggressive fish.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

this guy needs to go to some anger management classes. love how he pretty much swallows the rbp and the mouse whole. thanks for posting the videos


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I have seen this fish or one just like it before,it is still amazing how aggressive it is


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Man that thing is vicious...


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

needs a bigger tank but sweet none the less.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Thats an awesome fish, how big is it and what size tank? I hear they are very expensive too


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Very nice, would love an aimara for my big tank.


----------

